# Guess how many THIS doe will have!



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

O.k. so Ivory is HUGE again this year. She had twins her first freshening, then quads and then sextuplets!!! 
First, here's what she looked like LAST year when she freshened with SEXTUPLETS:



And here is what she looks like THIS year, with three weeks to go until her due date:

















































I LOVE this picture!!! :laugh: 









Any guesses on how many kids are in poor Ivory?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

looks like 5 to me!!!! Yowzers!!!! LOL


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

25! 
LOL just kidding- but you definately have a little herd in there- Im going to go with 5 too.
Cant wait to see them!  good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - are you sure she isn't due like 2 months AGO???? 

She looks like she has already dropped - is there a possibility of going early?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I love that last picture too!!! With a belly that big I'd be sticking my tongue out at people taking my picture to! HAHAHA


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

5...and I love that last pic! LOL!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

kelebek said:


> WOW - are you sure she isn't due like 2 months AGO????
> 
> She looks like she has already dropped - is there a possibility of going early?


Not really. She always carries her kids low. I have the due date on her - March 23rd. Along with 6 of my other does. And then everyone else (7 more) are due on the 25th. Was I crazy!?!?!? 
I guess my bucks were hlala:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well... I'll guess quads or more since she has had sixtuplets. Hopeful she won't have more then quads for her and the kids health. I didn't realize Nubians could have that many!!!! She is a pretty girl and that last pic. is cutie...... definitely a scrap book picture!

These pictures make me excited about one of my girls she is about as big as your girl and she isn't due till April 13!!! most she has had is 3. I can't wait till she reaches 130 so I can start a thread for her and have everybody guess.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, she's a MiniNubian. I think the MiniNubians tend to have more than the standard Nubians due to the Nigerian influence.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

WOWZA!!! I've never seen a goat so big before. My eyes popped out of my head. I'll go with 5 kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good grief! I'd say you got a whole herd in there!  I'm going to guess 5 this time around, but she very well could have 6 hiding in there!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Just curious.... what breed was the buck she's bred to?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

myfainters said:


> Just curious.... what breed was the buck she's bred to?


MiniNubian


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

She's a gorgeous doe!!! :drool: I'd say 4-5


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

wow....a whole herd but seriously I'm scared now because my doe is at least as big as how she looked with the sextuplets and is due any day!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

lol that last pic is hilarious!! I'm gonna guess 5 as well, she does look huge!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

oh my goodness she's HUGE.....poor thing.... i recon at least 5 ...


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I think 6 That's :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: 
:laugh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely must be 5 and a 6th could be hiding.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm saying likely 5-with a slim possibility of 6. I had some quads born this year-didn't expect that to happen since I have no mini goats ;-).


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My guess is at least quads.  Could be quints or sextuplets again. Who knows!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty girl,you have some very nice goats :thumb: I'd guess she has 4 in there


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, she kidded with....

QUADS!

3 bucklings and one doeling. One of the boys was stillborn, but the others are doing great. 4.5 lbs each. So cute! Pictures can be seen here: http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x29/ ... Beethoven/
Hope to have more up soon. But, since it looks like at least 3 or 4 of my does will kid tomorrow, there probably won't be any more pictures getting up soon. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW... Quads ! Amazing....sorry you lost one though, very cute kiddo's! Congrats!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on the babies-sorry one was lost. I've heard of the standard sized nubians being quite fertile when it comes to having multiples so it wouldn't surprise me seeing 4 or more babies being born out of a mini nubian.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

adorable pics! congrats on the new kiddos... and sorry one didn't make it. 

gosh you really make me want to have mini nubs, they are just way too cute with those floppy ears.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:balloons: Congrats on the new ones! :stars: 
Sorry for the loss.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yeah Lynda, they are too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.....congrats... they are adorable.... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

OMG They're adorable!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

She's going to give birth to as many goats as I OWN!!!!! Lol Wowsers... Good luck!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, they are so cute! :lovey: Congratulations!


----------

